# I am confused...



## doonboggle (Mar 23, 2011)

... but what's new for an old 'phart' like me.

I just went on to check out costs for Dish versus DirecTV. We re retired, [edit] our income is slowly dying a death. In this process, got the shock of the decade for me.

I recall a couple of years ago ... been a DirecTV customer for about 5 years or more now ... of seeing a promotion whereby the satelitte companies were offering a 'free' DVR ... to record shows. Wish now I had taken it ... I think...

Anyway, learned that to use a recorder, a fee is required. This is in contradiction to normal processes for many decades. When DVRs came out, they worked by simply programing, etc..

Now, apparently due to folks that record current movies ... which we do not watch on TV; only the 'oldies' ... the community decided to charge a fee due to legal issues brought by the industry.

HECK ... all I'm interested in is recording one simple mid day hour program off of FoxNews.
And for that ... I've gotta pay 6.00 per month ... totally wiping out any saving by changing, and trying to improve our service a bit.

Is there ANYWAY this can be overcome ... short of dying and early death???

TIA


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The 501 and 508 receivers from Dish would do it without a "DVR" fee if you can find one. Not in HD however


----------



## doonboggle (Mar 23, 2011)

What is meant by "not in HD". Our service includes HD; so is it not workable?
And to make sure, a Dish DVR will work with our DirecTV account???
Is yes, they are not available?????
TIA



VDP07 said:


> The 501 and 508 receivers from Dish would do it without a "DVR" fee if you can find one. Not in HD however


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

doonboggle said:


> What is meant by "not in HD". Our service includes HD; so is it not workable?
> And to make sure, *a Dish DVR will work with our DirecTV account???
> * Is yes, they are not available?????
> TIA


It will not.

May I suggest though, if you've never used a DVR before, give it a try. It is absolutely addictive. You'll wonder how you ever lived without it


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A DISH DVR would only work with DISH Network service ... a DirecTV DVR would only work with DirecTV service. You could get a regular receiver from the appropriate service and add a TiVo or other third party recorder - but you need the receiver from the service you are subscribing to.

$6-$7 per month as a DVR fee isn't bad. If that is what makes the difference between what you're currently paying and the offers you're comparing don't forget that your commitment is 24 months but your rate will go up in 12 months. The introductory prices don't last forever.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

doonboggle said:


> I recall a couple of years ago ... been a DirecTV customer for about 5 years or more now ... of seeing a promotion whereby the satelitte companies were offering a 'free' DVR ... to record shows. Wish now I had taken it ... I think...


You could still probably get one for free.



doonboggle said:


> Anyway, learned that to use a recorder, a fee is required. This is in contradiction to normal processes for many decades. When DVRs came out, they worked by simply programing, etc..


No contradiction, there's always been a fee. Even if you had a tivo (or went and bought one now - though they currently don't work with D*), there was/is a monthly fee.

The $6 Directv fee is pretty cheap compared to other providers/tivo.


----------



## doonboggle (Mar 23, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> You could still probably get one for free.
> No contradiction, there's always been a fee. Even if you had a tivo (or went and bought one now - though they currently don't work with D*), there was/is a monthly fee.
> The $6 Directv fee is pretty cheap compared to other providers/tivo.


Not true. Back in the 70s-80s when recorders first hit the market, all one needed was to plug it in and program it to record your favorite TV program.

Believe it or not, as a retired couple, a 6.00 fee hurts these days. Have not had any SSI increase for the last 2 years ... and understand recently approved for none for the 3rd year. Thus my endeavor to cut down costs; with frivolous charges by the TV company being at the forefront.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

doonboggle said:


> Not true. Back in the 70s-80s when recorders first hit the market, all one needed was to plug it in and program it to record your favorite TV program.


Well, I stand corrected. I didn't even know they had DVR's in the 70's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH did not charge a monthly PVR/DVR fee on their first recorders (up through the 508). I didn't pay a monthly fee until I got the 622 back in 2006 - and with just a 501 I still would not be paying a fee.

There is another way around the monthly DVR fee on DISH but it requires a one time payment. One can connect an external hard drive to the 211 and use it as a DVR. The one time fee of $40 would break even at seven months. Not a bad idea if one is looking for a very limited recording option.

Just don't forget the commitments and higher price a year from now (even with DirecTV's current offer). Especially if you're on a fixed income.


----------



## doonboggle (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I'm actually thinking of 'down sizing'. Several of the channels we wanted years ago when first joined them, at that time, were not in the first list. Today noticed that 'most' of the ones we focus on are now in the lower level; rather than the level up; which will save us a few bucks that could be utilized to finally record the Beck program on FoxNews.

Regarding the 'other way'. How would one do that? I relate to what you say about a h/d; but details of the '$40' fee do not grasp; and the process itself. In other words, how would that 'work around' be implemented? Would prefer that over month after month and year after year.
Thanks



James Long said:


> DISH did not charge a monthly PVR/DVR fee on their first recorders (up through the 508). I didn't pay a monthly fee until I got the 622 back in 2006 - and with just a 501 I still would not be paying a fee.
> 
> There is another way around the monthly DVR fee on DISH but it requires a one time payment. One can connect an external hard drive to the 211 and use it as a DVR. The one time fee of $40 would break even at seven months. Not a bad idea if one is looking for a very limited recording option.
> 
> Just don't forget the commitments and higher price a year from now (even with DirecTV's current offer). Especially if you're on a fixed income.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

doonboggle said:


> Well I'm actually thinking of 'down sizing'. Several of the channels we wanted years ago when first joined them, at that time, were not in the first list. Today noticed that 'most' of the ones we focus on are now in the lower level; rather than the level up; which will save us a few bucks that could be utilized to finally record the Beck program on FoxNews.


If you have a service now, can it be cut back to a minimal level that would include the channels you want? Both DirecTV and DISH have minimal packages (some unadvertised) that people can cut back to.

Going to a new service would incur the commitment - including a commitment beyond the "introductory price" one sees advertised. Downsizing the service you have (if you can) shouldn't cost you a commitment.



> Regarding the 'other way'. How would one do that? I relate to what you say about a h/d; but details of the '$40' fee do not grasp; and the process itself. In other words, how would that 'work around' be implemented? Would prefer that over month after month and year after year.
> Thanks


1) Get DISH Network service with a 211 (if you want HD)
2) Get an external self powered (not USB powered) external hard drive
3) Connect said hard drive to 211 and call the number that appears on the screen
4) Pay $40 once and have DVR service for as long as you have an account

This is oversimplified but is the basic process. If you don't pay the $40 fee the DVR service is not activated.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You guys don't seem to be getting the point that when you're on a fixed income that isn't increasing while everything else is, $6/mo can be an incredibly high amount. $40 activation fees and $100 external hard drives can mean you might not be able to eat for a few days.

Dish would do well to initiate special rates for Seniors on SS, pensions or other fixed income programs.


----------



## doonboggle (Mar 23, 2011)

BRAVO ZULU my friend; well said.
Have a pending email process with DirecTV now. Awaiting a 'higher up' type to review my message. The one acknowledged, that being a faithful 6-year subscriber, something would be in order. Just awaiting the 'higher up' to respond.
Thanks again.



SayWhat? said:


> You guys don't seem to be getting the point that when you're on a fixed income that isn't increasing while everything else is, $6/mo can be an incredibly high amount. $40 activation fees and $100 external hard drives can mean you might not be able to eat for a few days.
> 
> Dish would do well to initiate special rates for Seniors on SS, pensions or other fixed income programs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Now, if you want to reply, please reply in the OT forum, since this really isnt about "satellite Discussion", and Ill be glad to answer any questions about my feelings you might have.


Agreed.

Off topic posts removed.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

"SayWhat?" said:


> Dish would do well to initiate special rates for Seniors on SS, pensions or other fixed income programs.


Why should they? If it's between eating and paying for TV, I think the obvious choice would be to just get some rabbit ears and watch what you can. Use the extra money to stay alive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are some options if you talk to a CSR ... but the options would be for existing customers to reduce their service to a sustainable level not for new customers to sign up. Both DISH and DirecTV are for profit businesses, not charities, but they have been known to help out on occasion.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Honestly, if all he wants is to be able to record a one-hour daily newscast, cheaply, a VCR might just serve him best. He should be able to find one for in any of those "pennysaver" type newspapers for just a few bucks and a lot of times the seller will throw in tapes. I've also seen them in charity thrift stores for as little as five dollars. Yes, it's old fashion and the quality won't match that of a DVR, but if that's not important to him, he'll be all set. A lot of people, especially in his situation, still use them.

By the way, I'm retired too and understand how $6.00 a month can matter. Good luck.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree. The OP seems to have confused DVRs and VCRs, but VCRs can still be found. The picture quality won't be good - it never was - but there is no fee. I've seen VCRs in Goodwill and similar stores for $5. Of course, if money is tight, over the air can save you a lot more money than a DVR fee.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH did not charge a monthly PVR/DVR fee on their first recorders (up through the 508). I didn't pay a monthly fee until I got the 622 back in 2006 - and with just a 501 I still would not be paying a fee.
> 
> There is another way around the monthly DVR fee on DISH but it requires a one time payment. One can connect an external hard drive to the 211 and use it as a DVR. The one time fee of $40 would break even at seven months. Not a bad idea if one is looking for a very limited recording option.
> 
> Just don't forget the commitments and higher price a year from now (even with DirecTV's current offer). Especially if you're on a fixed income.


James I believe you've forgotten the Dishplayer that you either bought a lifetime DVR function or paid monthly. That's why many jumped on the 501


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> James I believe you've forgotten the Dishplayer that you either bought a lifetime DVR function or paid monthly. That's why many jumped on the 501


Before my time. Thanks for the correction.


----------

